# Loosing intrest



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I've lost intrest in the Case forum     . Anyone got any ideas to get me jump started again    .
caseman-d


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *I've lost intrest in the Case forum     . Anyone got any ideas to get me jump started again    .
> caseman-d *



Please feel free to take my place in the political forum, Talk about a CASE!!

Dean


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Start a new project!  I know a lot of us sure enjoyed the pics that you posted. I know I would be interested in any info or links for models from the mid-40's to the 70's. 

My mom's family had a '48 LA, a 1968 930 Comfort King (not sure, may have been a '67, square fenders with fuel tank in back), and a '77 or '79 1170 Agri-King. I got to use all 3 when I was a teenager. Never pulled anything with the LA, though, just drove it a little bit. Still remember that big hand clutch, and the hand starter crank on the front.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *I've lost intrest in the Case forum     . Anyone got any ideas to get me jump started again    .
> caseman-d *


Tom,
You've done a great job in the Case forum. We all go through some burnout from time to time. Maybe you could give a couple of pop quizzes. They always seemed to generate interest among the members. Maybe something a little different. Like the old steamers or how tractors were used or modified for industry or military applications.

We're here for you! :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Just want to say thanks for all the support you all have given me. It's a great feeling to know someone else enjoys my post.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I enjoy all your post and all the pictures you have posted when you change you motor and took it for a spin


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You are doing a great job Tom! I always look forward to your posts, pictures and projects. Keep a doin' what you have been doing! :thumbsup:


----------

